# Liste mit 2 Elemente erstellen



## Xching (24. Oktober 2012)

hallo Zusammen, ich weiß es nicht wie ich 2 Elemente in eine Liste erstellen soll,weißt jemand, wie das geht z.b wenn k1 und k2 gleich sind, fügt k1 und k2 in der Liste ein .


----------



## Billie (24. Oktober 2012)

Erstelle Dir ein Objekt "ValuePair" od. ähnliches welches Deine zwei Werte speichert und stelle diese Objekte in die Liste.

Oder kommt vielleicht eine Map für Dich in Frage? Eine Map speichert Schlüssel-Wert-Paare. Beides können dabei beliebige Objekte sein, allerdings müssen die Schlüssel-Objekte eindeutig sein.


----------



## Xching (24. Oktober 2012)

kann ich mit eine ArrayList machen****


----------



## sheel (24. Oktober 2012)

Ja, du kannste machen******! 


```
class ValuePair {
    public Klasse1 a;
    public Klasse2 b;
}

...

... = new Arraylist<ValuePair>();
```

Und wieder mal:
Du hilfst weder uns noch dir selbst,
wenn du zuerst Code zeigst und dann schnell wieder rauslöscht.


----------



## Xching (24. Oktober 2012)

in mein Code habe ich mit iterator gemacht , weil ich vergleichen möchte und wissen möchte, ob es Kunde in der Datei Kunde mehrfach vorkommen , wenn ja soll alle  Kunde , die gleich sind, zurückliefern


----------



## sheel (24. Oktober 2012)

Xching hat gesagt.:


> in mein Code habe ich mit iterator gemacht , weil ich vergleichen möchte und wissen möchte, ob es Kunde in der Datei Kunde mehrfach vorkommen , wenn ja soll alle  Kunde , die gleich sind, zurückliefern.


Gut.
Ist doch schön.



Spoiler



Das Problem fehlt.


----------



## Xching (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab Problem in If Anweisung, ich weiß es nicht, wie ich eine Liste mit 2 Parameter k1 und k2 erstellen soll, wenn die beide gleich sind


----------



## sheel (24. Oktober 2012)

Schön langsam glaub ich zu verstehen.

a) Vergiss das ArrayList<List<>> mal ganz schnell.
Nur ArrayList<Kunde>

b) Implementiere compareTo und equals bei Kunde.

c) Sortiere alles.

d) Dann in einer Schleife paarweise durchgehen und mit equals auf Gleichheit prüfen.


----------

